# 1985 300ZX



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey guys just curious, I've been searching for all the info on a 1985 300ZX (base) and can't find a straight up article on the specs on the engine.
Any info would be great.
And the potential in a 1985 300ZX? is there any? 

:newbie:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

This will help you out.

Nissan 300ZX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

Sweet, yeah I read that one before, but the site is written by people and I just wanted to get a better creddited source than that. But If you guys are saying its good then cool, my questions have been answered ha ha, aside from the one about if it has potential? =P


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

VG30ET.com - The fastest and most powerful VG equipped vehicles on the internet


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

EpochCoda said:


> Sweet, yeah I read that one before, but the site is written by people and I just wanted to get a better creddited source than that. But If you guys are saying its good then cool, my questions have been answered ha ha, aside from the one about if it has potential? =P


Just curious why "people" there are any more or less creditable than "people" would be here?

PS: More information found here:
information:basic_z31_info [Z31.com 300ZX Wiki]


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

I feel people here are more creditable, because they know there stuff for sure, just looking at your join date and number of posts, i would just listen and take it all in. Wiki I have been in a classroom where people have gone and messed with the site, in front of my eyes, and from that point on because of how easy it was for them to do it i no longer see wikipedia like that, on top of it its now blocked at schools.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

And then the IP gets banned from editing for abuse and the page has been "uncorrected" in a few hours.


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay well. Anyways,I am trying to do a few mods to the car, the engine is still in glorious condition. I am trying to kick on a few of the horses. Also my first gear......its a wee bit too short for MY personal liking anything to do about that? And any recommendations on some sites that would be able to give me some cosmetic parts for the Z? I can't seem to find any sites that offer anything like that.....


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

extra power = same as any other car.
- intake
- exhaust
- cams
- bore
- stroke
- etc.

1st gear: what's too short about it? first gear is good from 0 to 40 mph. how much faster do you want to go in first gear?

cosmetic parts:
Z Car Parts.com -- Motorsport Auto -- Home
Black Dragon Automotive - Datsun 240Z, 260Z, 280Z, 280ZX, Nissan 300ZX and Mazda RX7 Auto Parts and Accessories


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

My car first gear is not remotely close to hitting 40 it would blow up the engine. I can't get up past 25 MAX and then it is just whinning out crucially. 1st gear has no room to go and i hate it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

How many RPMs are you at when you shift at 25?


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

interesting that you can only get 25 mph. i can get 38 if i hit the rev limiter. but i usually shift around 30 cuz i dont make power after 5500 rpm. if you say your motor is still in glorious condition, perhaps you need to be looking in the clutch area.. maybe just a simple adjustment. i bought my 85 na z with a smoked clutch. it still held through the entire rpm in each gear it just slipped when the clucth disengeaged after shifting. perhaps yours is catching throughout. only other thing i can come up with as far as not getting speed out of gears.....


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

AZ I was tweaking around on my lunch break and i layed into it and your right you can get 40 mph out of it but its only really when i lay into it. If you just drive i can get to 35 mph and then usually im at 5500rpm's It just when I'm driving it like that it sounds just not right i guess like its a really strong whine almost but I guess its something i have to get used to coming from a v8 to a v6 ha ha ha. not to mention coming from a truck to a car. sound right though or should i look into whats making my car act this way?


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

no that sounds about right. im going to guess youre not forced induction so after 5k the power band drops. that whine is just a v6. ive got a small block chevy in my jeep. so i also know where youre coming from about the v8 feel and sound. but unless youre cruising main on the weekends racing or takin it to the track or strip, you probably dont need to be worried about takin your gears past 5k anyway. but if you do want that, you'll need to start modding. exaust, intake, ignition, spray (water/ meth, nos, co2[only for cooling the air not mixing with fuel and air]) or big mods like forced induction, gutted plenum, cam gears, the works.....


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

Sweet Bullwink. And I do plan on racing it, I live like 5 minutes from MIR (Maryland Int'l Raceway) and I wanna take it down there to the track. Forced Induction? im no car guru, i was building up my knowledge base but that was with a chevy small block V8 EVERYTHING is different now lol it's real hard to point out where everything is, so Forced Induction is new to me and no idea what it means ha ha ha. But Just trying to always keep a little more power going to the car so If you have any ideas, tips, tricks, or even little things that will help give me more out of my car then let me know.


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

forced induction. turbo charger (gas powered; exhaust), supercharger (belt driven). you can fit a pathfinder plenum that has the supercharger, but you'll need an aftermarket hood to clear it. turbos are easy tho. these cars had turbo models, so one way of doin it is buying all the same stuff for a turbo model and putting it on you car. differences are of course the ECU, drivers side exhaust manifold, and the crossmember under the engine, wiring harness. also the intake, you can use either a 240sx or stanza throttle body. theyre bigger. the stanza (1990-92) TB matches vacuum line hookups better. also want to port match the intake. kinda useless with a stock plenum though, too restrictive. save yourself 50ish lbs. by pulling everything out A/C related. electric fan conversion, i can go on and on. there are lots avail for these cars if you look for it. best thing to remember is, if you change one thing, it will have an affect on other things, so when upgrading or changing plan ahead. sometimes you cant do one thing at a time.


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

Well this is still going to be my everyday car but im going to keep it as close to street legal as i can so not planning on taking out the AC or anything like that, if this was soley a race car then yeah I understand that. But the pathfinder plenum does it take someone with a brain to put it on or someone who actually knows what there doing?


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

it helps with everything to have a little know how. i regular pathy plenum wont be difficult. you'll have to know what vacuum lines are what cuz the dont match up 100%. some harnesses are located in different spots as well. i havent done this swap but ive read about it, i plan on building my own plenum. ive read more about that than the pathy swap. now if you wanna swap to the supercharged pathy, that ones alot trickier, and definitely need to know whats going on.


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

I feel ya, well I might not do the supercharger drop just yet, gonna just tweak around a ittle more until i get a more comfortable feel for the ride =P. so besides these are there any other parts that will fit the Z? like non Z parts?


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

to an extent. if its made to fit really. you can use parts from the Z32 (90-96) like the rear diff, hubs to make it 5 bolt, brakes, and i think the tranny, which some are 6 speed, but i think thats overrated. but really the z31 is unique. if its not made for the car, you make it, or pay to have it made. ive seen one turned into a lamborghini. all hand made body kit. similar idea if you took the mitsi 3000 gt and turned it into a ferrari. but hell i think theres an actual kit for that. which brings the z back to unique. when i first got my z, forums and google was all i did to do my research. and form others ideas sprang some of my own.


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

I understand its just more of a I don't have the engine/car knowledge to be able to do those kinds of things which is where the forums come in for me. I am a very motivated person when i have ideas and know what to do. and that is where its my problem like you said its unique and it makes it hard for someone like me to really be able to do custom work on it.


----------

